# N(B)BD: Kramer Forum III



## XeoFLCL (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's a bass I'm borrowing from our drummer. His father got it back in the early 80s and I recently restored it. You don't even want to know what it looked like at first. Lets put it this way, the frets were orange and yellow, and the action was at least 6mm 

Anyways since I know you guys love guitar porn, here are some pics for your viewing pleasure:











Neck-thru... 










and the fucking awesome fretboard grain.






Oh, and yes, that is a flatwound for the E. Ran out of wound strings in my stash. Problem?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice score! 

Now replace those other three strings with flats and rock it Steve Harris style.


----------

